# sting rays?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

just wondering if you guys are seeing a lot of them on the flats? and if so, can anyone share a spot or two that seems to be holding a few of them?


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

There were a ton of them at 2nd parking lot in Pickens Sunday...snapped this video of a few


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A nice school of rays. Your water sure is clear and green. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

There spawning right now and are all over the big sandy flats.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

All over NAS right now, caught 3 on sunday and saw another 4 or 5 swimming around.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice! thanks for the replies!

where those cownose at pickens or round? my internet wont run anything past 240p right now. haha


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Looked like devil rays to me, hard to say though.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

My eyesight is worse than mr. Magoo's so I couldn't tell even when I was next to them with the waves and all.


----------



## bclaf (Jul 30, 2013)

is there an optimal time to look for rays? I'm in the Fwb area and have been trying to find some, Ive found a few at night have yet to try morning. I haven't seen any during day yet.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

those were all manta rays. no cownose there, and everyone knows they are protected.
chris i seen a shit load over here in mississippi, there were chillin in the bay at the mouth of little streams that were dumping into the bay.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Why are you trying to find rays?


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm guessing he is looking fir shark bait....Eagle rays for sure in that video.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm guessing he is looking fir shark bait....Cownose rays for sure in that video.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry, Cownose not eagle


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ARslinger said:


> those were all manta rays. no cownose there, and everyone knows they are protected.
> chris i seen a shit load over here in mississippi, there were chillin in the bay at the mouth of little streams that were dumping into the bay.


bring me some! i need a few 20-30lbers to run whole this weekend. im going to give the flats one more shot then go dive again.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Death From Above said:


> Why are you trying to find rays?


shark bait. 

they love it, no one complains when i use it, its USUALLY fairly easy to get and lasts a LOT longer on the hook than any fin fish. 

blacktips and sharpnose work really well too but have a limit of one per person. so i cant stock up.


----------

